# New Holiday!



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I understand that bees will draw out the best 4.9 comb today.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

:applause: I celebrated by measuring cell size on some of my frames and found one box is perfectly drawn 4.9....very exciting!


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

I celebrated by pulling out my first foundationless frame from my biggest hive. 

It was drawn perfectly DRONE!!!

But that's okay, I needed drone, just not now. 

Pics on the blog.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

When I made my foundationless hive using a one box hive, the first and second comb were pure drone. The third comb was almost pure drone with a little worker. After that they did pure worker combs.

So that's about 30% drone. Now I've transfered some of the drone comb to my small cell hive to encourage them not to build drone on my new sc foundation seems to work. I'm now getting the sc bees to pull a few frames of their own sized drone comb to use to get future foundation pulled nicely into fully worker. I'll move the drone comb to whatever hives are pulling foundation, it's also wireless so I can harvest it if need be if my sc hives do get mites, which they already do. Just to save using chemicals while the set up phase is still playing out.


----------

